

Show HN: Using my technical skills to explain tech terms to sellers/marketers - dotnetkow
http://www.savogroup.com/sales-reps-guide-tech-talk-sso/

======
dotnetkow
Author here - explaining how technology works to the average person can be
very difficult. Through lots of practice we can get better at it, but it's
always an ongoing challenge as technology evolves. I think my series of posts
is worth sharing since most of the folks here on HN have a business background
and interact with sellers/marketers etc. Enjoy - I'd love to hear feedback!

